# Designer Spreadsheet



## philired1 (15/5/17)

Hi all. I have downloaded the latest version 1.3 of the BIAB spreadsheet. As i do not have Microsoft Office i am using Open Office of Libre office. The problem i am having is that i can not use any of the buttons (get recipe, save recipe and so on). Also the glass does not show any color content when i add grains. I have attached a recipe.


Cheers

Phil 

View attachment BIAB_Beer_Designer_v1.3.xls


----------



## mtb (15/5/17)

Sounds about right, you're opening a Micro$oft generated document with software not written by Micro$oft. Someone here may have a solution but generally you have to use MS Office to get all the Excel bits to run properly.


----------



## yochris77 (15/5/17)

The buttons work using VBA macros. Not sure how that transfers over to OO


----------



## mtb (16/5/17)

yochris77 said:


> The buttons work using VBA macros. Not sure how that transfers over to OO


Poorly.


----------



## ianh (16/5/17)

Hi Phil

As far as I know neither of my spreadsheets will work fully with Libre or Open Office. A number of aspects use VBA macros which I understand are not included in LO or OO.

The spreadsheets should work with any version of Microsoft Office from 2003 onwards.

cheers

Ian


----------



## earle (16/5/17)

yochris77 said:


> The buttons work using VBA macros. Not sure how that transfers over to OO


From what I understand macros are available in other products like OO and googlesheets but they won't translate directly accross from excel, they need to be rewritten.


----------



## mtb (16/5/17)

You can install Office 2010 (legitimately) without a key. It just means that after the trial expires, it'll nag you to buy one each time you open it. Nothing illegal about it.


----------

